# How many Maps?



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Just wondering if there's a set amount of possible maps to choose from, or are they randomly generated?

I'd love to be able to pick my favorite map in advance!

Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## Aurynn (May 31, 2013)

They are randomly generated... So there will be a 'numeric' max, but there are lots of town maps that can be generated.
And you'll have to choose between four.. Unless you reset


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Aurynn said:


> They are randomly generated... So there will be a 'numeric' max, but there are lots of town maps that can be generated.
> And you'll have to choose between four.. Unless you reset



Okay, Thank you


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Cardbored (May 31, 2013)

Aurynn said:


> They are randomly generated... So there will be a 'numeric' max, but there are lots of town maps that can be generated.
> And you'll have to choose between four.. Unless you reset



Actually Rover gives you four to choose from and then there's a little bit of dialogue before he gives you another four.


----------



## Bri (May 31, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> Actually Rover gives you four to choose from and then there's a little bit of dialogue before he gives you another four.


Wait, what? 

So technically you get 8 to choose from before you have to reset?


----------



## Joey (May 31, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> Actually Rover gives you four to choose from and then there's a little bit of dialogue before he gives you another four.



I don't think that happens


----------



## Feraligator (May 31, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> Actually Rover gives you four to choose from and then there's a little bit of dialogue before he gives you another four.



No he doesn't. 
He goes on about saying that he has no more maps to show you and gives the the other 4 maps to choose from again.
This video shows it.


----------



## Bri (May 31, 2013)

Axew said:


> No he doesn't.
> He goes on about saying that he has no more maps to show you and gives the the other 4 maps to choose from again.


Ooooh, okay.


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Spoiler



What does this show exactly? It's looks so confusing, and  the Japanese doesn't help lmao!


----------



## Bri (May 31, 2013)

MrDarragh said:


> What does this show exactly? It's looks so confusing, and  the Japanese doesn't help lmao!


Basically, those are all the map possibilities! XP


----------



## PapaNer (May 31, 2013)

Dude, that second panel, 5B, glorious.


----------



## Bri (May 31, 2013)

MrDarragh said:


> What does this show exactly? It's looks so confusing, and  the Japanese doesn't help lmao!



Like in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__tgBGjGhVo

The first map is 2B (on the bottom left corner table). The second map is 5D (on the top right corner table). The third map is 2A (on the bottom left corner table). The fourth map is 3B (on the top middle table).


----------



## Cardbored (May 31, 2013)

Axew said:


> No he doesn't.
> He goes on about saying that he has no more maps to show you and gives the the other 4 maps to choose from again.
> This video shows it.



Oh wow I didn't realize the other four maps were the same as the first four. Honest mistake.


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Bri said:


> Like in this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__tgBGjGhVo
> 
> The first map is 2B (on the bottom left corner table). The second map is 5D (on the top right corner table). The third map is 2A (on the bottom left corner table). The fourth map is 3B (on the top middle table).



Ah of course, there's some I don't like too much, like 1A and 6D on the first panel. I don't like maps which have very small areas..


----------



## Bri (May 31, 2013)

MrDarragh said:


> Ah of course, there's some I don't like too much, like 1A and 6D on the first panel. I don't like maps which have very small areas..


I understand. I've narrowed down the maps that I _really_ like to about 11. That's out of 116 maps. :I

I need to be less picky about it. Especially since the only fruits I'm okay with are apples and peaches. >.>


----------



## Mr. Green (May 31, 2013)

I've heard that one thing to look for in a map is the distance between R-Parkers (?) and the dock. Anyone has another tip?


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 31, 2013)

I am so glad about the new maps


----------



## Bri (May 31, 2013)

Mr. Green said:


> I've heard that one thing to look for in a map is the distance between R-Parkers (?) and the dock. Anyone has another tip?


I guess the rest is all up to personal preference, really. For example, I don't care where the Town Hall or mayor tree is. The river layout, however, I'm picky about.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

The only real point I want about my map is I don't want the river to be huge and windy. I dunno if that actually makes it longer than the less windy rivers, but in my head it does so I don't like it. xD


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

How much dialogue is there before you can choose your map?


----------



## Haihappen (May 31, 2013)

I want a river as in panel 西上 3 A :]


----------



## AL64 (May 31, 2013)

Mr. Green said:


> I've heard that one thing to look for in a map is the distance between R-Parkers (?) and the dock. Anyone has another tip?


You don't have to follow this thing. It's for guys that likes to do repetitive tasks a lot and get bored of games quickly


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How much dialogue is there before you can choose your map?



Not much, It's basically the 'what's your name' and 'Where are you going' questions...

The main reason I wanted the know the map layouts is so I can plan ahead where my house will be. I want it not near any villagers, by the enterance to the beach, and not too far away from the shops lol.. Call me picky...


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

Well while the map layouts are all shown in that one collection of images, I'm pretty sure building placement is completely randomized so there will be a lot of different layouts beyond those maps themselves.

If I were to get too picky It'd take a week for me to start my town. xD I'm going to wing it and pick the 'best' town from the first four maps I get. And fruit, grass pattern, and town hall/train station colors will be what I get! No resetting for me!


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Well while the map layouts are all shown in that one collection of images, I'm pretty sure building placement is completely randomized so there will be a lot of different layouts beyond those maps themselves.
> 
> If I were to get too picky It'd take a week for me to start my town. xD I'm going to wing it and pick the 'best' town from the first four maps I get. And fruit, grass pattern, and town hall/train station colors will be what I get! No resetting for me!



Yeah, I doubt when I get my first four maps I'll be as picky.. Who knows, I might get a good one straight away! 
I don't care about fruit, I do like cherries or apples though, but if I get a pink or yellow train station/town hall, I'd consider restarting.. I would hate having to see them all the time.. 

I haven't really seen the grass though, I don't think I'd care too much.


----------



## reianimegeek (May 31, 2013)

MrDarragh said:


> What does this show exactly? It's looks so confusing, and  the Japanese doesn't help lmao!


 That's all the possible *river shapes*/locations. The Japanese just indicates North, South, West, and East. Somewhere on the internet there is an English version but I couldn't find it.


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

reianimegeek said:


> That's all the possible *river shapes*/locations. The Japanese just indicates North, South, West, and East. Somewhere on the internet there is an English version but I couldn't find it.



Well if you ever stumble across it, make sure you send it our way


----------



## JKDOS (May 31, 2013)

Atleast it aint like ACWW where you get 1 map after 5-10 minutes then having to reset again


----------



## Dreamer (May 31, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Atleast it aint like ACWW where you get 1 map after 5-10 minutes then having to reset again



No joke. -.-

---

Sorry if this is considered OT, but I keep hearing about how everyone wants a left-side beach and no private beach. Why does this matter? Also, can I the "private" beaches on the picture Jake posted? 

I don't care about building placement as long as I like the look of it. I'll reset for fruit (oranges or cherries, please!), town hall color, town tree placement, and MAYBE grass. I didn't care about the grass until I saw the star-shaped snow. *eye twitch* Still, how picky should I be if I find my ~perfect~ map? It's frustrating!


----------



## MrDarragh (May 31, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> No joke. -.-
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



You're in a very similar boat to me! 

Got to agree about ACWW, but I never bothered to reset that one for that reason exactly ;]


----------



## Bri (May 31, 2013)

AL64 said:


> You don't have to follow this thing. It's for guys that likes to do repetitive tasks a lot and get bored of games quickly



It's also for people who enjoy fishing and don't want to run back and forth across the map just to clear out their inventory. -__-



Dreamer said:


> No joke. -.-
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I feel your pain!

I like 66 out of 116 of the river layouts (after looking at 'em again), left and right beaches, so that's good. However, I will only accept apples. >.< I want my shop by the docks, and I hate the green town hall/train station interiors. Oh, and triangle grass/star snow is too much like my old towns. D:

Everything else I'm not too picky about. I just want it to look neat.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 31, 2013)

I'd be happy with 48 of the 116 so hopefull I wont be resetting too long!


----------



## Steven (Jun 1, 2013)

I only care about where my house is going to be.
I want my house to be close to a beach ramp, the river waterfall and the cliff. 

I want to have a private and cozy spot. 

And I hate it when villagers move in front of your house or right next to your garden or something.


----------



## MrDarragh (Jun 1, 2013)

Steven said:


> I only care about where my house is going to be.
> I want my house to be close to a beach ramp, the river waterfall and the cliff.
> 
> I want to have a private and cozy spot.
> ...



Ikr. I've been watching videos with people who have literally just picked their house, to have someone move like right next to them..


----------



## Bri (Jun 1, 2013)

MrDarragh said:


> Ikr. I've been watching videos with people who have literally just picked their house, to have someone move like right next to them..


How can you prevent this? o.o

You just have to get your house in a really tight spot, right? And/or put community projects around it? 'Cause don't villagers move over trees and stuff? xD


----------



## Joey (Jun 1, 2013)

I really want my beach on the right side because if the beach is on the left the water seems to flow upwards and I would rather have it to flow downwards. I don't see why people don't want private beaches, I really want one because you can only get there by swimming and some people won't be able to get to it if they don't have a wetsuit.


----------



## MrDarragh (Jun 1, 2013)

Bri said:


> How can you prevent this? o.o
> 
> You just have to get your house in a really tight spot, right? And/or put community projects around it? 'Cause don't villagers move over trees and stuff? xD



No idea, I doubt you can unfortunately.. I guess you have to ignore them and wait for them to move or something haha xD

I suppose it might end up being someone you like, which could be quite nice depending on the location they are.. So if they're behind your house, that would be annoying..


----------



## eresin (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd quite like a windy long river, more space for more fish


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

How does the game pick where the villagers move in? I assume it destroys the trees and flowers where they move into?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 1, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How does the game pick where the villagers move in? I assume it destroys the trees and flowers where they move into?



Correctomundo


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 1, 2013)

*grasps sign posts* I'M TAKING THEM WITH ME! 

I'm the mayor, for Tortimer's sake! I should have the right to choose where new villagers move it. Sheesh.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know how I feel about the "villagers moving anywhere" thing :/


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

"Ooh this looks like a good place to plant my only red carnation!"

*Truffles moves on top of it*

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

I am definitely cross-breeding on the beach.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, flowers can grow on the beach? Good.

I'm gonna have at least one of each fruit on the beach then, for safety.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm just going to keep a basket of each fruit in storage. The ones I really like though will be in my house.


----------



## Campy (Jun 1, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> *grasps sign posts* I'M TAKING THEM WITH ME!
> 
> I'm the mayor, for Tortimer's sake! I should have the right to choose where new villagers move it. Sheesh.


I agree it's really silly that, as the mayor, you don't have any say in this! Being able to pick their exact spot would be nice, but I'd be fine with simply having the option to mark areas where villagers can't move.

Guess we can only hope we'll all get good mannered villagers.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I am definitely cross-breeding on the beach.




I'm pretty sure flowers don't hybrid on the beach unfortunately. But if you do have a single rare flower putting it adjacent to a building/public works/the cliff or the river means no one can move on top of it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 1, 2013)

I kinda like those maps with the mostly straight rivers. I've always had towns with rivers that wind all over the place. It makes it frustrating when fishing sometimes.

The upside of the winding rivers though is that it's probably going to be easier to have a little nook to put your house and less possibilities of neighbors coming in right next to you.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm pretty sure flowers don't hybrid on the beach unfortunately. But if you do have a single rare flower putting it adjacent to a building/public works/the cliff or the river means no one can move on top of it.



There were some posts on here and on blogs about people hybreeding on the beach.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> There were some posts on here and on blogs about people hybreeding on the beach.



Hybreeding. I like that word, that's pretty cool XD


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Hybreeding. I like that word, that's pretty cool XD



It'll be trending in no time.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> There were some posts on here and on blogs about people hybreeding on the beach.



Oh, it literally came up in one of Zeds steams a couple weeks ago and everyone in the chat seemed to think they didn't. :/ 

Definitely going to incorporate hybreeding into my everyday vocab.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> It'll be trending in no time.



See the future twitters: "Just got a gold rose #hybreeding"


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 2, 2013)

What does that mean?


----------



## MrDarragh (Jun 2, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> What does that mean?



Go back a few pages


----------

